# should we just go for it?



## llmarie (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi all, 
I'm new to FF and in need of some advice.
I have a beautiftul 3 year old DD. I miscarried June 2011, had an ectopic and right tube removal April 2012,laproscopic surgery and HSG Sept 2012, ectopic in left tube Dec 2012 - tube remains. have endometriosis.

So my question is should we just go for it again as soon as I return to my cycle? 
My body is saying yes...my DH and I so want another baby.

the nurse and consultant I spoke to after my ectopic in december said wait a cycle and try again.
My GP suggested I follow up with my gynae consultant from 1 st ectopic (& subsequent investigative surgery) - she suggested IVF options may be avilable to us?

any advic, opinions or similar stories would be soooo appreciated - should we just go for the 50/50 chance that we could avoid another ectopic?

thanks, 
llmarie


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi there llmarie, sorry to hear about everything you have been going through i cant even begin to imagine!! 

honestly i dont have any experience with what your going through as iv never had an ectopic pregnancy, iv never been pregnant at all. but i didnt want to just read and not reply. 

personally if it was me, i would wait a cycle, maybe 2, as hard as it is to miss out on a cycle, i think it would be good to give your body that little extra time to recover, and give your head a little breathing space too.

and if you can speak to the specialist from your first ectopic pregnancy i would definitely look into that aswell, even if its just for another professional opinion on what you should do. 

as i say that just what i would do if i was in your circumstances, but i know it would be incredibly hard to miss out on that cycle, as iv had to miss out on a few for different reasons 

good luck hun and i hope the next pregnancy works out for you. sending so many prayers your way xxxx


----------



## llmarie (Dec 20, 2012)

hi temptress89,
thanks for your reply. it's nice to feel I'm not alone. I'm still waiting for my cycle to start and have decided to wait it out until I see my consultant again next month. the wait seems long but I'm still dealing with it all emotionally so perhaps waiting a bit is the best thing. 
you just never think you'll have to face these issues when you think about starting/adding to your family.
I wish you every success too  - thanks again for the reply!
llmarie


----------

